# Honda hr214 transmission



## bwalsh (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello
i have a honda hr214 sx mower and the high speed is absent unless i push on the actuator pin on the side of the trans housing. I have read other blogs and this is a problem with this model. I would love to get a pdf honda service manual to find out just where everything needs to be set but if someone can tell me the important info about this common problem i will do a happy dance. You know what i mean!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I just worked on a HR214. Problem was that it would not go into low speed. The cable for the transmissionwas stuck in the casing. I took the cable off, hung it vertically so I could allow a penetrating oil to run inside the cable and free it up. I alternated clamping the ends in a vise and pulling until it moved freely. I also adjusted the cable on the handle end for proper function.


----------

